# LabView Linear Decrease Question



## PVTCaboose1337 (Sep 24, 2008)

I am trying to make a program that when triggered will take 10seconds to fully "drain" the fuel bar.  I so far have been unsuccessful.  Please see if you can come up with a way to figure out a solution.  Here is my program so far:


----------

